# MBTI Types and Smiling



## IniMiney (Jan 9, 2013)

Which types smile a lot naturally, and which types smile more often out of politeness? Which types are least likely to smile frequently? 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

For whatever reason I've noticed that Ne-Si users tend to smile a lot more naturally specifically xSFJ's. I wouldn't say that Fe users smile the most naturally because they could just be bullshitting you, but ESFJ's are pretty serious people...I think. As an Fi-dom I tend to never make any facial expressions what so ever, I just look dry most of the time.

Go figure-I vote ISFJ's to smile naturally a lot more, ENFJ's to do it out of politeness, and IxFP's to smile the least.

Nothing scientific-just my own observations. roud:


----------



## EchoesofNowhere (Aug 16, 2014)

I have no idea. I'm an ISFP and I don't smile much. It's not that I'm unhappy, I just don't express myself on my face that well all the time. I'm actually a very happy person though.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Don't laugh, but I an ENTP and I find myself smiling from time to time, and I do laugh a lot sometimes also. I'm just usually a happy person.


----------



## IniMiney (Jan 9, 2013)

Wontlookdown said:


> Don't laugh, but I an ENTP and I find myself smiling from time to time, and I do laugh a lot sometimes also. I'm just usually a happy person.


Why would I laugh?
And what is that robot in your avatar from? :O


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

IniMiney said:


> Why would I laugh?
> And what is that robot in your avatar from? :O


I have no idea.

I think Gumball. I dunno, I found it, liked it used it  It describes me well sometimes.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

IniMiney said:


> Which types smile a lot naturally, and which types smile more often out of politeness? Which types are least likely to smile frequently?
> 
> Any thoughts?



Not type specific.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Wontlookdown said:


> I have no idea.
> 
> I think Gumball. I dunno, I found it, liked it used it  It describes me well sometimes.


 @IniMiney
It's Juke from Amazing World Of Gumball. He speaks in beatboxing because he's a beatbox.

As an ESFJ, I heartily laugh very rarely now, but I'll laugh because it's polite. I also smile at people but don't really laugh much at their jokes until I realise it was a joke and yes I was meant to laugh. I'll be lucky if I find one thing a day properly funny, though some days are better than others.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Retsu said:


> @IniMiney
> It's Juke from Amazing World Of Gumball. He speaks in beatboxing because he's a beatbox.
> 
> As an ESFJ, I heartily laugh very rarely now, but I'll laugh because it's polite. I also smile at people but don't really laugh much at their jokes until I realise it was a joke and yes I was meant to laugh. I'll be lucky if I find one thing a day properly funny, though some days are better than others.


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

As an ENFP, I've been called "Smiley" due to my huge tendency to smile. I'm very excitable, so smiles are something that are inevitable in my life! roud:


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

ISTP and I smile... very often. It just happens, even if I actually feel like garbage, and unfortunately it gives off misconceptions about my personality.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

I smile relatively often. I'm not of the mind that type can be identified in such a reductionist way as how often someone smiles. That's probably more easily attributed to how happy a person is at a given time.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm really smiley. Sometimes if someone tells a miserable joke I'll flash a smile too.


----------



## jinhong91 (Apr 29, 2014)

I rarely smile but my friends have said that I have that child-like smile when I am happy.


----------

